# 18" radius turns wt*&^^%&^%



## Cobra GT (May 25, 2014)

Is anyone sick of buying a new loco and when you get it in the mail it can’t make it around an 18" radius turn? I just got an Intermountain SD40-2 loco in today and I put it on my test track to program it up and go on around the track and it derails in the turn, wtf. I have bigger six axle locos can run on this track wide open. This is so much BS. I bought a Bowser C630M that did the same thing but I was able to modify it to accommodate 18” turns with no problem. I don’t think I will be able to modify the Intermountain because the front and rear axle are hitting the box housing of the coupler. I will never buy another Intermountain loco ever again. I have an Athearn SD70Ace that can run wide open with no problem. And my Kato SD38-2 no problem and every other loco I own. I have an Athearn GP50 in route I hope I don’t have this problems with this one, I would think if there SD70 would make it with no problem I would think the GP50 would. Peace out.


----------



## Cobra GT (May 25, 2014)

ah i found a fix for my problem just run the b otch without couplers makes the turn with no problem, thanks Intermountain real nice set up


----------



## Cobra GT (May 25, 2014)

problem solved this time really switched to some Kadee 146 whiskers and grinded about an 1/8 or 3/16 inch of the draft box and she is running and making the turns just fine maybe i might but another Intermountain loco maybe!!!!!!!!


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I had the same problem with a new DCC Bachmann engine... whisker would touch something and derail the engine. Fixed it by a little bending with needle nose pliers. Had a new BLI switcher that wouldn't run on 18R without derailing, but it was a lack of lateral play in forward axle. Coupler was fine. Seems like this is becoming normal, according to an article in new edition of Model Railroad Hobbyist (online). I guess the days of "buy and play" are gone.


----------



## Locomotive (Jan 2, 2014)

Intermountain includes multiple coupler boxes in the package for different min radius turns 

Pick the proper box cut off the spru mount to the loco problem solved.

I did the same thing with my SD40 till i actually read the instructions and looked at the extra parts in the box.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

My fix is to run only 4 axle units......never had a problem.......


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I guess the market is such that if you're buying big dollar trains, anything that isn't part of a train set for kids, then money will also be spent on a bigger layout with larger radii. Otherwise we have to make very careful purchases. 

My layout has 22" minimum curves and that limits my purchases but not too much. I can still run much larger trains on the mains where the minimum is more like 26". I let the smaller trains run in the middle and bring cars to the bigger trains or in my case train. I only have one that's bigger than a 2-8-2 and I'm happy with these smaller engines.


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

A real 4 axle locomotive would not negotiate a prototype version of an 18 inch radius. The minimum size switch used by the railroads in their yard is equivalent to an HO #8 switch. With that said, In my opinion the minimum radius of ready made track should be 24 inch radius. That is the minimum radius for passenger cars with body mounted couplers. I know sometimes space is a premium, but if passenger cars can't handle less than 24 inch radius why should diesels be pushed to smaller curves.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You answered your own question......space......


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

"In my opinion the minimum radius of ready made track should be 24 inch radius."

But this is the real world? Which mfg would shoot themselves in the foot denying sectional track to builders of 4x8's? 

"I did the same thing... 'til I actually read the instructions...."  How true, Locomotive, lots of us have been there!!!:eyes:


----------

